# Maruca Bag - perfect for Kindle



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

I wandered into a local shop a few weeks ago & bought a bag that works great for my Kindle. I saw the bag & ran back out to my car to get my Kindle to see if it fits! It's by Maruca http://www.marucadesign.com/maruca4/maruca2/spring10/index.spring.htm & made in Colorado. Mine is a more subtle black pattern than those on the website.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice looking bags!  Now stop showing us these things!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Which size did you get?


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Those are beautiful! Which size did you get? Is your Kindle in a cover before you put it in the bag?

Love these. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Beautiful bags; I'd like to know which one you got as well; any chance of pictures?


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

This is my 1st attempt at showing a photo on KB - let me know if it works or not! Here is the pic:


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Didn't get the pic. But, I have the same questions as the others.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Dang.. I don't know why it didn't work. (Edited: nevermind, I figured it out.)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4604885490/


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

That is a GORGEOUS bag!!


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the help getting the pic to display! It is a "small" size bag. I like the patterned black I got since It's versatile enough to go with anything & double as an evening bag on my cruise this summer.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Robin said:


> Thanks for the help getting the pic to display! It is a "small" size bag. I like the patterned black I got since It's versatile enough to go with anything & double as an evening bag on my cruise this summer.


I love the bag. Where are you going on your cruise? I am also going on one end of June to Alaska.


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

The cruise is St. Petersburg & the Baltics. Stockholm Sweden, Helsinki Finland, St. Petersburg Russia, Riga Latvia, Gdansk Poland, & Visby Island Sweden. I am so looking forward to it! I am saving my piggybank change to take to the CoinStar & stock up on Kindle books before the trip. Only dilemma is what clothing to bring since it'll be cool. Guess you'll have that dilemma with Alaska too!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Love that bag! I'm cruising out of Baltimore in July. Just wanted to see what it's like not having to fly to cruise.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Robin said:


> The cruise is St. Petersburg & the Baltics. Stockholm Sweden, Helsinki Finland, St. Petersburg Russia, Riga Latvia, Gdansk Poland, & Visby Island Sweden. I am so looking forward to it! I am saving my piggybank change to take to the CoinStar & stock up on Kindle books before the trip. Only dilemma is what clothing to bring since it'll be cool. Guess you'll have that dilemma with Alaska too!


That cruise sounds amazing. My oldest son works for Holland America Lines. He just came back from all those places. Enjoy. I am sure you will need mostly warm clothes. His advice is layer your clothes. That way you are always dressed right. Because you can always take it off but you can't put it on if you don't have it with you. LOL

Yes. We are wondering about the clothes for Alaska also. Have a great trip.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, I love your bag, it's gorgeous!
Now you need this cover.....










http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1153


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I love that cover!  Too bad Oberon doesn't take swagbucks....


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love that cover too, but I've decided that if I ever buy it, I will have to sell one of my other Oberon covers.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


>


Nice color. I didn't see that one when I went on the site a few days ago. I didn't particularly like any of the others (and all are outside of my budget).


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ah!  Just re-read OP again.  Website doesn't have the color you bought in a store.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> Oh, I love your bag, it's gorgeous!
> Now you need this cover.....
> 
> 
> ...


would be perfect


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

It probably is an old style/color. I bought it just a few weeks ago but it was marked down & that was in a little shop that doesn't mark down very often. It was my lucky day  .


----------

